# angeblicher betrug bei falschausfüllen auf einer website...



## Anonymous (12 Juli 2005)

hi...

ein kumpel von mir hat aus langeweile auf einer seite, wo man ein nutzerprofil mit kontodaten erstellen muss, irgendwelche daten eingegeben!!! nun möchte mich die firma verklagen, da dies computerbetrug sei...denn sie haben ueber ein programm meine ip herausbekommen...
nun interessiert mich, ob dies wirklich strafrechtlich verfolgt werden kann, oder ob die mir nur angst machen wollen...

lg


----------



## Reducal (12 Juli 2005)

*Re: angeblicher betrug bei falschausfüllen auf einer website*



			
				hallo schrieb:
			
		

> ...nun interessiert mich, ob dies wirklich strafrechtlich verfolgt werden kann...


...selbstverständlich!

Ist schon blöd (jetzt erstmal für Dich), dass Dein Spez´l Deine Daten verwendet hat - das ist nicht nur Computerbetrug nach § 263a StGB sondern erfüllt u. U. auch den Tatbestand des § 269 (Fälschung beweiserheblicher Daten).



			
				Überschrift schrieb:
			
		

> angeblicher betrug bei falschausfüllen auf einer website...


Wieso eigentlich angeblich? Was wollte Dein Freund auf der Website beziehen/konsumieren/kaufen? :gruebel:


----------



## Dino (12 Juli 2005)

Da würden mich die näheren Hintergründe doch schon mal interessieren. Welche Daten wurden eingegeben? Wurden Waren bestellt oder Dienstleistungen in Auftrag gegeben? Wurden auf diesem Wege irgendwelche Verträge geschlossen? Hatte die Firma durch den Blödsinn Aufwändungen/Arbeit/Kosten?

Wie kommen die überhaupt an Deine persönlichen Daten? Hast Du eine feste IP? Das ist bei Privatperonen eher unüblich, weil teuer. Und wenn die Firma über eine dynamische IP an Deine Daten (Identität) gekommen ist, dann liegt  mit Sicherheit ein bisschen mehr als nur Unfug vor. Das würde nämlich mit hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit bedeuten, dass da bereits Ermittlungsbehörden auf Grund eines hinreichenden Verdachts tätig geworden sind. Da reicht nicht irgendein Progrämmchen zur Ermittlung Deiner Identität bzw. um einen Provider dazu zu nötigen, Userdaten preiszugeben.
Kommt mir alles ein bisschen merkwürdig vor.

By the way: Ob Dein Kumpel wirklich ein solcher ist, sollte sich ggf. spätestens dann rausstellen, wenn er mit den Konsequenzen seiner Langeweile konfrontiert wird. Will sagen: Hoffentlich steht er zu seinen Langeweile-Jokes, wenn es hart auf hart kommt. Manchmal braucht man eben keine Feinde mehr, wenn Freunde diesen Part übernehmen...


----------



## Anonymous (12 Juli 2005)

vielen dank für die schnellen antworten...
also als erstes, er hat damit nichts bestellt und die firma hatte auch keinerlei arbeit dadurch...
es war auf einer erotikseite...da muessen die user ja einen account anlegen, und dort hat er irgendwelche buchstabenfolgen eingegeben...
keinerlei daten von dritten oder von mir...
ich habe mich anschliessend an die firma gewandt und ihnen mitgeteilt, dass es ein versehen war und es mir leid tut...
jedoch meinten sie daraufhin nur, dass es nun strafrechtlich verfolgt wird... 

was sagt ihr dazu???

lg


----------



## Reducal (12 Juli 2005)

hallo schrieb:
			
		

> ....was sagt ihr dazu???


Ich sags mal mit Dino´s Worten:





			
				Dino schrieb:
			
		

> Kommt mir alles ein bisschen merkwürdig vor.


----------



## Anonymous (12 Juli 2005)

wieso denn merkwürdig...??? ihm war langweilig und da ist er im netz rumgesurfed...bis er eben zu der seite kam...da hat er probiert, ob er mit irgendwelchen kontodaten sich anmelden kann...
und das ist nun dabei rausgekommen... 
meint ihr, dass es nun geht, dass die mich anzeigen?? ich hatte ja einerlei böswillige absicht...und die firma hat ja durch meine sofortige email auch keinen schaden erlitten...

lg


----------



## Counselor (12 Juli 2005)

hallo schrieb:
			
		

> da hat er probiert, ob er mit irgendwelchen kontodaten sich anmelden kann


Was meinst du, wie erpicht ein Onlinedienst auf Spaßanmeldungen mit falschen Personendaten ist? Und wenn der Dienst dann eine Leistung erbracht hat, dann hat dein Kumpel sicher eine Straftat begangen.





			
				hallo schrieb:
			
		

> Meint ihr, dass es nun geht, dass die mich anzeigen?


Meine Meinung: Ja.


----------



## Anonymous (12 Juli 2005)

...ja stimmt schon...aber die haben ja keinerlei dienst für mich getan und ich habe nichts in anspruch genommen...habe sofort nach meine anmeldung sofort wieder zurueckgenommen und habe keine dienstleistung entgegengenommen....


----------



## Dino (12 Juli 2005)

Ich kenne das Prinzip dieser Erotic-Firma nicht. Höchstwahrscheinlich ist tatsächlich keine Dienstleistung erbracht worden. Nehmen wir das mal so hin. 

Aber ich kann Dir versichern, dass es für eine Firma durchaus einen gewissen  Aufwand darstellen kann, auf Langeweile-User und deren verzapften Blödsinn zu reagieren. Es wird dann zwar keine Dienstleistung erbracht, aber ein gewisser Aufwand an Arbeit und Zeit für einen Mitarbeiter ist u.U. nicht von der Hand zu weisen. Ich spreche da aus einer gewissen Erfahrung heraus und kriege regelmäßig einen dicken Hals über solche Langeweile-Typen, die meinen Online-Shop mit irgendwelchen Eingaben zupflastern, den ich dann per Hand rausfiltern darf. Manchmal gar nicht wenig Aufwand.


----------



## Reducal (12 Juli 2005)

Counselor schrieb:
			
		

> hallo schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Meiner Meinung nach ebenfalls aber nicht unbedingt - von dem Gewerbe gehen oft Hoaxes raus!


			
				hallo schrieb:
			
		

> ...ja stimmt schon...aber die haben ja keinerlei dienst für mich getan und ich habe nichts in anspruch genommen...habe sofort nach meine anmeldung sofort wieder zurueckgenommen und habe keine dienstleistung entgegengenommen....




1.    anzeigen kann jeder jeden
2.    es ist für eine Anzeige egal, ob der Angezeigte einen Dienst erhalten hat oder nicht
3.    sollte der Angezeigte erkannt werden, erhält er (evlt.) einen Termin zu einer Beschuldigtenvernehmung bei der für ihn örtlich zuständigen Polizei und wenn es ganz blöd für den Beschuldigten läuft, kommt die Polizei gleich mit Durchsuchungs- und Beschlagnahmebeschluss für dessen Rechner gleich zu ihm nach Hause
4.    in einer Vernehmung kann er aussagen, muss aber nicht (er muss nicht einmal bei einer Vorladung hingehen!)
5.    sollte er die Vernehmung nicht über sich ergehen lassen, dann bleibt er der Beschuldigte und bekommt (evtl.) einen Strafbefehl - diesem kann er widersprechen
6.    entweder der Strafbefehl wird bezahlt oder der Widerspruch zieht - damit kommt es u. U. zu einem Gerichtstermin und der Beschuldigte wird dort nochmals "bearbeitet"
7.    geht der Beschuldigte auf die unter 3. und 4. erwähnte Vernehmung ein, kann er den Sachverhalt womöglich aufklären - die Polizei sucht nämlich nicht nur nach be- sondern auch nach entlastenden Material
8.    ergibt die Vernehmung die Entlastung des Beschuldigten, so wird das Verfahren gegen ihn i. d. R. eingestellt
9.    sollte der zuerst Beschuldigte eine andere Person belastet haben und das Verfahren wegen seiner glaubwürdigen Aussage eingestellt worden sein, wird ein neues Verfahren gegen den nun belasteten (neuen) Beschuldigten eröffnet, das Szenario beginnt wieder bei 3.


----------



## Anonymous (13 Juli 2005)

...vielen dank für eure schnellen und kompetenten antworten...
ich bin mal sehr gespannt, was da herauskommt... 
ich hoffe mal, dass sie uns nicht anzeigen...

schoenen abend noch... lg


----------

